# Fouled Cast/Line Rap---> HELP



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

I know there are many great anglers on OGF and I would like to get some idea on how to stop getting line rap on the front treble hook on my crankbaits. Nothing aggravates me more that landing a prefect placed cast and first turn of the handle the lure is nutz. My line raps the front hook, or the front hook catches on the lip of the squarebill 1.5. I try several casting methods and positions but still get fouled cast every now and then. I don't really want to down size the front hook. 
Any ideas or tricks or suggestions much appreciated!


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

It's part of crankbait fishing. In regard to casting technique, back off a little so you aren't overpowering the rod. The lure will tumble less in the air. Other things to consider are possibly a shorter shank treble hook or triple grip treble. In line with the triple grip, you could kirb your hook in slightly.

I find the cranks that do it most are the ones where the front treble can manage to have a hook point get in front of the bill on occasion. The shorter shank trebles should do the trick.

I have some little cranks that I bought bodies and put hooks on that are notorious for this behavior. The only trebles I could find small enough at the time were Eagle Claw size 10s with long shanks. Recently, I saw some Gammies in a small enough size, so my little baits may get an upgrade one of these days.


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

grub_man said:


> It's part of crankbait fishing. In regard to casting technique, back off a little so you aren't overpowering the rod. The lure will tumble less in the air. Other things to consider are possibly a shorter shank treble hook or triple grip treble. In line with the triple grip, you could kirb your hook in slightly. I find the cranks that do it most are the ones where the front treble can manage to have a hook point get in front of the bill on occasion. The shorter shank trebles should do the trick. I have some little cranks that I bought bodies and put hooks on that are notorious for this behavior. The only trebles I could find small enough at the time were Eagle Claw size 10s with long shanks. Recently, I saw some Gammies in a small enough size, so my little baits may get an upgrade one of these days.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

You could try a stiffer leader. If using 8lb line, try 12 or more short leader? I've heard this helps from fouling up vibe'e's but never tried myself. When I'm fishing small cranks, especially 03 size countdown minnows, I have to take the split ring off or the thing fouls up all the time it seems. So maybe remove split ring?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd find it odd that you have a consistent problem with line wrapping around your hooks on a 1.5. Those are some of the best casting crankbaits that I know of.

As far as the front hook fouling on the bill, that is definitely something I think everyone that has ever used a 1.5 with the stock hooks have experienced.

As grub_man said, change the stock hooks out for hooks with a shorter shank. Personally, I put Mustad KVD 1x strong, 2x short shank hooks on all of my square bills, for a couple of reasons.

First, as has been mentioned, the shorter shank will eliminate the possibility of the front hook fouling on the lip of the bait. It will also eliminate the possibility of the front and rear hook fouling with each other, which is something that I found occurred even more frequently than the front hook fouling on the bait's lip.

Even if you up size your hooks, which is something I do on square bills, the above mentioned hooks will not foul on the bait's lip, or with each other.

The second reason I use those hooks is because square bills, as well as many kinds of crankbaits, are meant to contact cover when being used. The inward turned points of the aforementioned hooks make the bait less likely to hang up than a standard round bend treble hook would.

And although I think a rods action has more to do with keeping fish on than the type of treble hook being used, they also seem to keep fish buttoned up better than a round bend treble hook does.

If you're worried about using a shorter shank hook costing you fish, I wouldn't. Square bills aren't a type of bait that bass seem to slash at, like they do a topwater bait. They usually chomp them pretty good. In fact ..... I can't remember ever catching a fish on a 1.5 that wasn't hooked on the front hook ...... ?

One other nice thing about the hooks I mentioned is they're made of slightly heavier wire. Couple that with the in turned point and there is very little flex, which I believe promotes more solidly hooked fish.

The above mentioned reason is why I also use the same hooks on lip less crankbaits.


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Switched out my trouble some hooks with some VMC Short Shank hooks. Looking forwards to hitting the lakes to see if that does the trick. Was out of town this weekend so will have to wait till mid-week between storms.


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

The Short Shank hooks were the ticket. My KVD Splash popper fouled 1 time in 2.5 hours and produced 8 bass on the surface bite Friday morning. Once the sun came out, the bite died! It was some great action.


----------

